
PUBLIC DRAFT: Stronger Consumer Authentication - 5 year report - iand
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1r9qnZUehCbtkQR86Wp-sJR2Zu6sHx47queuqmegW2PY/edit
======
iand
Associated slide deck:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1GTs1k50h1IrQ9_GAZ0Fk...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1GTs1k50h1IrQ9_GAZ0FkMj074Gzm_wgxBSQL1_izYXo/edit#slide=id.gc0db1434_095)

